# [H]Skaven, Cryx [W]$, SM, BA, Nids, Daemons



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a few Cryx pieces that I picked up somewhere that I have decided I have no use for. Give me a holler if anyone wants any of these things. 

Cryx Slayer Helljack
2 Cryx Deathripper Bonejacks
Defiler Bonejack

They have all been assembled and cleaned, but have not even been primed. Looking for $25-30 US for them.

I also have a few Skaven things that have been collecting dust on my hobby shelves:

*SKAVEN STUFF SOLD*

I am also willing to entertain trades. I am interested in getting stuff for the following armies:

Space Marines- Codex and Blood Angels
Tyranids- still need a few Gargoyles and Raveners and such
Chaos Daemons- just about anything.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Skaven stuff is all gone. Thanks for looking those of you who did.


----------

